# JD X 320 (2008) PTO problem 600 hrs



## jmac4156 (Nov 5, 2021)

Having trouble with my PTO engaging. Electrical problems not my specialty. I replaced the clutch 2 years ago, has been working fine. I recently changed both coil packs due to mice damaging wires. Mower ran fine for awhile and then the PTO started working intermittently. At this point it rarely engages. Ive replaced the ignition switch, PTO switch and ECU. i did have several wires chewed through and repaired those as well. Cleaned all grounds and tested all fuses, still no luck. Ive been testing power to the PTO connection with a volt meter and get nothing, last night at one point for no reason i did have power, today zero .Ive cleaned every connection as best I can. Before I take it to a shop and wait 4 weeks for them to look at it Im trying everything. Any suggestions appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jmac4156 (Nov 5, 2021)

Seat switch, mower does shut off when I get off the seat. FYI


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

jmac4156 said:


> Seat switch, mower does shut off when I get off the seat. FYI


Check your RIO switch (Mow in Reverse) ..... It's under the right side running board, about 6 inches to the rear of the forward/reverse pedals. It's what kicks your PTO out in reverse if your not holding in the "reverse button". Prone to failure because it's location gets a lot of moisture/corrosion and won't let the PTO engage.


----------



## jmac4156 (Nov 5, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Check your RIO switch (Mow in Reverse) ..... It's under the right side running board, about 6 inches to the rear of the forward/reverse pedals. It's what kicks your PTO out in reverse if your not holding in the "reverse button". Prone to failure because it's location gets a lot of moisture/corrosion and won't let the PTO engage.


Bob, cant thank you enough, appears that was the problem. I pulled the connector off and bypassed and it just ran fine. I spent about $200 in parts I didn't necessarily need but JD would have had me waiting 5 weeks and Im sure hit me for that much just in labor. Thank God for Google, forums like this and people like yourself.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I think that you have a new member to your fan club, Bob.......LOL


----------

